# Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 08:10:46 -0400*
Hi Tom
Have lost my recipe for Artillery Punch.  I would like to have yours and
BTW, does it differ from the Canadian version?
Bob MacFarlane
PS  Ref your fire mission Burgess......rounds complete....good
shooting...stand easy
Ubique
Thomas A Bisping wrote:
> Steve:
>
>      I‘m with Matt.  How‘d the board go?  Remember my punch recipe and
> ear plugs are not just for show!!  Make sure you wear ‘em!!  Tom Bisping
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steve Harwood" <sharwood@iprimus.ca>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 08:10:52 -0500*
Good morning, Thomas and also Matt and Bob McFarlane.  I have learned m
greatest lesson to date with respect to CF.  Hurry up and wait.
Recruiting has postponed my Officer Board pending getting the PSO able to
attend. Thomas this is the Personnel Selection Officer. Oh well!
In the meantime I have been very interested in the response to Mr. Burgess
from all of the newslist.  Seems he underestimated the pride and camaraderie
of this group and its relentless pursuit of truth.  Looks like the truth has
finally come out about him.
I have also seen this phenom in Canadian Vietnam Vets who have such a strong
bond with each other which transcends the border.  You dare not be a
pretender/wannabee because you will be found out for sure.
To an earlier email in reference to how many Cdns are names on the wall in
Washington.  To date 107 are Canadians and this is presumed to be much
higher when you consider how many First Nations from Canadian Soil there
were killed in Vietnam.  Lots of Cdn Vets would like to have these numbers
clarified.
But still hanging in, and ready. Thanks for your continued interest.
Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
Behalf Of Thomas A Bisping
Sent: Friday, February 23, 2001 9:20 PM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
Steve:
     I‘m with Matt.  How‘d the board go?  Remember my punch recipe and
ear plugs are not just for show!!  Make sure you wear ‘em!!  Tom Bisping
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 07:26:36 -0700*
I have a recipe for Artillery Punch... am I allowed to post it on this list,
Major? Capt Poh? Geez....... all these non-Gunners.....I wouldn‘t want to
release something that was beyond the couth-levels of our infanteer, tanker,
medic, and whatever friends.....
MacF
----- Original Message -----
From: "Beth MacFarlane" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 5:10 AM
Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
> Hi Tom
>
> Have lost my recipe for Artillery Punch.  I would like to have yours and
> BTW, does it differ from the Canadian version?
>
> Bob MacFarlane
>
> PS  Ref your fire mission Burgess......rounds complete....good
> shooting...stand easy
> Ubique
>
> Thomas A Bisping wrote:
>
> > Steve:
> >
> >      I‘m with Matt.  How‘d the board go?  Remember my punch recipe and
> > ear plugs are not just for show!!  Make sure you wear ‘em!!  Tom Bisping
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 13:22:43 -0400*
Dear Sarge
I think a wee dram or two of the infamous punch may bring our non-gunner friends
up to our standards.  Of course, they would only be allowed to partake of this
nectar of the gods on St. Barbara‘s Day!
Ubique
Bob
The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
> I have a recipe for Artillery Punch... am I allowed to post it on this list,
> Major? Capt Poh? Geez....... all these non-Gunners.....I wouldn‘t want to
> release something that was beyond the couth-levels of our infanteer, tanker,
> medic, and whatever friends.....
> MacF
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Beth MacFarlane" 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 5:10 AM
> Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
>
> > Hi Tom
> >
> > Have lost my recipe for Artillery Punch.  I would like to have yours and
> > BTW, does it differ from the Canadian version?
> >
> > Bob MacFarlane
> >
> > PS  Ref your fire mission Burgess......rounds complete....good
> > shooting...stand easy
> > Ubique
> >
> > Thomas A Bisping wrote:
> >
> > > Steve:
> > >
> > >      I‘m with Matt.  How‘d the board go?  Remember my punch recipe and
> > > ear plugs are not just for show!!  Make sure you wear ‘em!!  Tom Bisping
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 10:33:51 -0700*
I guess, for the non-alcoholic version, have a glass of iced tea with orange
juice...
Artillery Punch
1 qt strong black tea
1 qt rye
1 bottle red wine
1 pt Jamaican rum
1/2 pint brandy
1 jigger Benedictine
1 pt orange juice
1/2 pt lemon juice
Combine in a large punch bowl, with a block of ice. If found too dry, sugar
syrup may be added. Garnish with twists of lemon peel
----- Original Message -----
From: "Beth MacFarlane" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 10:22 AM
Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
> Dear Sarge
>
> I think a wee dram or two of the infamous punch may bring our non-gunner
friends
> up to our standards.  Of course, they would only be allowed to partake of
this
> nectar of the gods on St. Barbara‘s Day!
> Ubique
> Bob
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 09:59:54 -0800*
I‘m sure that it is just a watered down version of "Sappers" punch, can‘t
have the gunners firing under the influence
----- Original Message -----
From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 6:26 AM
Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
> I have a recipe for Artillery Punch... am I allowed to post it on this
list,
> Major? Capt Poh? Geez....... all these non-Gunners.....I wouldn‘t want to
> release something that was beyond the couth-levels of our infanteer,
tanker,
> medic, and whatever friends.....
> MacF
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Beth MacFarlane" 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 5:10 AM
> Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
>
>
> > Hi Tom
> >
> > Have lost my recipe for Artillery Punch.  I would like to have yours and
> > BTW, does it differ from the Canadian version?
> >
> > Bob MacFarlane
> >
> > PS  Ref your fire mission Burgess......rounds complete....good
> > shooting...stand easy
> > Ubique
> >
> > Thomas A Bisping wrote:
> >
> > > Steve:
> > >
> > >      I‘m with Matt.  How‘d the board go?  Remember my punch recipe and
> > > ear plugs are not just for show!!  Make sure you wear ‘em!!  Tom
Bisping
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 11:15:39 -0700*
Sappers‘ Punch??? Is that the frozen daiquiri thing, or is that the one made
with lemon gin?
----- Original Message -----
From: "dave newcombe" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 10:59 AM
Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
> I‘m sure that it is just a watered down version of "Sappers" punch, can‘t
> have the gunners firing under the influence
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 13:19:58 EST*
"I‘m sure that it is just a watered down version of "Sappers" punch, can‘t
have the gunners firing under the influence"
How could you tell the difference? 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 11:33:47 -0700*
Hahaha  :-
----- Original Message ----- 
From: 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 11:19 AM
Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
> How could you tell the difference? 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
> 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 15:30:08 -0400*
Marsh
They are obviously gunner wannabees and have no couth whatsoever :
.
Dad
The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
> Hahaha  :-
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 11:19 AM
> Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
>
> > How could you tell the difference?
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 14:40:33 EST*
Shame on me, I am so sorry for casting doubts on the sobriety and abilities of our ‘friends‘ in the Guns. From now on I shall stand behind them always. Where it is safest. 
Danny
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 12:14:37 -0800*
It invloves a garbage canpreferably new but not always, a couple of boots
after a forced march, and many bottles of liquor.  Of course you can add
canned fruit for texture.
----- Original Message -----
From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 10:15 AM
Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
> Sappers‘ Punch??? Is that the frozen daiquiri thing, or is that the one
made
> with lemon gin?
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "dave newcombe" 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 10:59 AM
> Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
>
>
> > I‘m sure that it is just a watered down version of "Sappers" punch,
can‘t
> > have the gunners firing under the influence
> >
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 22:36:23 -0400*
LOL.
CoastDanny@aol.com wrote:
> Shame on me, I am so sorry for casting doubts on the sobriety and abilities of our ‘friends‘ in the Guns. From now on I shall stand behind them always. Where it is safest. 
>
> Danny
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 20:01:14 -0700*
Daniel, Daniel, Daniel.  Be nice to these combat arms folks.
----- Original Message ----- 
From: The MacFarlanes‘ 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 11:33 AM
Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
> Hahaha  :-
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 11:19 AM
> Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
> 
> 
> > How could you tell the difference? 
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> > 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Thomas A Bisping <tbisping1@Juno.com>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 21:22:14 -0600*
     OK.  Here‘s my personal recipe for Artillery Punch.
     You start with a solid non alcoholic base.  Mostly for color and
texture.  Hawaiian Punch or other red tropical fruit punch,
cranberry/raspberry juice, and finally raspberry ginger ale.  Mix. 
There‘s a danger the base will be flat so feel free to use the raspberry
ginger ale to bring a strong bubbly flavor to it.
     Now add a quart of Vodka, three bottles of champaign or other
sparkling white wine, and last but not least a quart of grain alcohol,
known here in the States as "Everclear".  BTW: any clear liquor can be
used in place of the vodka, such as Puerto Rican Rum or Gin.
     Because of the inclusion of the last ingredient, "Everclear", it is
advisable Noting well that  there are several members of the Law
Enforcement community, on this list that a supply of the nonalcoholic
base be left for the designated drivers, pregnant women, and recovering
alcoholics, so they too may partake in the toasts!
     There is a tradition in the US Field Artillery that any punch, using
cognac be called a "French 75".  This alludes to the fact, that the main
gun of the US Army in WW I, was the classic M1897 French 75mm.  Feel free
to substitute the champaign with cognac.  
     I‘ve had to do a lot of experimentation to come up with this.  

     Take Care, Tom Bisping
On Sat, 24 Feb 2001 10:33:51 -0700 "The MacFarlanes‘" 
writes:
> I guess, for the non-alcoholic version, have a glass of iced tea with 
> orange
> juice...
> 
> Artillery Punch
> 
> 1 qt strong black tea
> 1 qt rye
> 1 bottle red wine
> 1 pt Jamaican rum
> 1/2 pint brandy
> 1 jigger Benedictine
> 1 pt orange juice
> 1/2 pt lemon juice
> 
> Combine in a large punch bowl, with a block of ice. If found too 
> dry, sugar
> syrup may be added. Garnish with twists of lemon peel
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Beth MacFarlane" 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 10:22 AM
> Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
> 
> 
> > Dear Sarge
> >
> > I think a wee dram or two of the infamous punch may bring our 
> non-gunner
> friends
> > up to our standards.  Of course, they would only be allowed to 
> partake of
> this
> > nectar of the gods on St. Barbara‘s Day!
> > Ubique
> > Bob
> >
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 20:58:26 -0700*
In eastern Canada, at least, our version of "Everclear" is known as
"Alcool".
----- Original Message -----
From: "Thomas A Bisping" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 8:22 PM
Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
>
>      Because of the inclusion of the last ingredient, "Everclear", it is
> advisable Noting well that  there are several members of the Law
> Enforcement community, on this list that a supply of the nonalcoholic
> base be left for the designated drivers, pregnant women, and recovering
> alcoholics, so they too may partake in the toasts!
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 23:30:47 EST*
See Don, that is why I failed the PC class.  I sometimes forget that you grew 
up in the Infantry before you came over from the "Dark Side." 

After Battle School in Wainwright, I do have respect for the Combat Arms 
people. More than  I ever thought I would.  IF anyone thought I was seriously 
putting down Arty or any other pointy end of the stick people, sorry.  
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 23:40:41 -0500*
He was on the "Dark Side" long before he left the Infantry...
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 11:30 PM
Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
> See Don, that is why I failed the PC class.  I sometimes forget that you
grew
> up in the Infantry before you came over from the "Dark Side."
>
> After Battle School in Wainwright, I do have respect for the Combat Arms
> people. More than  I ever thought I would.  IF anyone thought I was
seriously
> putting down Arty or any other pointy end of the stick people, sorry.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sun, 25 Feb 2001 12:41:17 -0700*
Aw shucks guys.  You‘ll make me blush.
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: Gow 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 9:40 PM
Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
> He was on the "Dark Side" long before he left the Infantry...
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 11:30 PM
> Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
>
>
> > See Don, that is why I failed the PC class.  I sometimes forget that you
> grew
> > up in the Infantry before you came over from the "Dark Side."
> >
> > After Battle School in Wainwright, I do have respect for the Combat Arms
> > people. More than  I ever thought I would.  IF anyone thought I was
> seriously
> > putting down Arty or any other pointy end of the stick people, sorry.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

